# Down low men



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Am wondering if there are any down low men on here I could ask a few questions to, like for example...how do you know another man is on the down low?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you the downlow-er or are you worried about your husband?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't understand the term...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

PBear said:


> I don't understand the term...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a man who either has a wife or girlfriend but secretly has sex with other men. They're "on the down low".


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Do they hang out at the Bi-lo??
Never heard that term before either...hmmm, gettin old


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

You would be hard pressed (pardon the pun) to find any down low men on these boards willing to admit it.


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

No a down lower...lol...a wife with one...unfortunately. And yes, men don't admit it, going through this with my h now, this is such a private forum, figured I'd ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the bi low...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Huh bittersweet? Confused...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

helpplease4465 said:


> No a down lower...lol...a wife with one...unfortunately. And yes, men don't admit it, going through this with my h now, this is such a private forum, figured I'd ask.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


are you speculating, or are you sure? I am guessing you are speculating from your 'is it normal' thread?


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

PBear said:


> I don't understand the term...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I don't either.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> It's a man who either has a wife or girlfriend but secretly has sex with other men. They're "on the down low".


 gross


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> It's a man who either has a wife or girlfriend but secretly has sex with other men. They're "on the down low".


Oprah did a show on these men a few years ago. I haven't heard of it since though.

The down low is kind of "undercover".


----------



## helpplease4465 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I do know that.my soon to be x h, I guess you say, liked to get a 'rise' out of another man,. and would share with him some really sexual stuff, like telling this man to put his hands in his lap, and tell my h how it feels, and how it would excite my h, after this man would c$m, so,would my h, porn sites, webcam sites, etc. I know I proally won't have luck men on here admitting to be on the dl, but I figured I'd try. My soon to be x h, has lied about everything dealing with this other man. and no, never caught him doing anything else but this with a man, but before we were married, he had a couple of questionable relationships I guess you could say, I sort of blew off. Just wanted to see if any dl out there, since my soon to be x h lies to me all the time about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope you can find someone who can give you some answers. Maybe someone here will send you a private message.


Have you looked to see if there are any forums for dl's?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

helpplease4465 said:


> Well, I do know that.my soon to be x h, I guess you say, liked to get a 'rise' out of another man,. and would share with him some really sexual stuff, like telling this man to put his hands in his lap, and tell my h how it feels, and how it would excite my h, after this man would c$m, so,would my h, porn sites, webcam sites, etc. I know I proally won't have luck men on here admitting to be on the dl, but I figured I'd try. My soon to be x h, has lied about everything dealing with this other man. and no, never caught him doing anything else but this with a man, but before we were married, he had a couple of questionable relationships I guess you could say, I sort of blew off. Just wanted to see if any dl out there, since my soon to be x h lies to me all the time about this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really doubt that is all he has done.

Sent you a PM if you want to talk off-line.


----------

